# taking of the net on my dovecote



## adam1 (Jan 15, 2011)

i have had my pigeons in my new dovecote for 5 weeks now and have heard that 6 weeks is a good time to remove the net and to remove it early in the morning before light so it doesnt freak them out ,can anyone help shed light on this?


----------

